# Classic Buenos Aires - Luxurious palaces and houses



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

La Prensa Newspaper Building...


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

The Parliament/National Congress...


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

Near the downtown










La Inmobiliaria Building...


----------



## santiaguino (Oct 11, 2009)

Good old times for Argentina....such a pity those times are over now.


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

This thread has no waste! it's great. 
Thanks Aloy


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

Building in Callao Av.


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Karolina. (Aug 10, 2008)

^^ nice ones!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice shots, so much like Madrid with those classical buildings.


----------



## Sany archi (Dec 31, 2006)

Beautifull Baires


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

So nice Baires!


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

simplemente maravilloso!!
Buenos Aires is definitely a "must-visit" city.


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Yeah, it seems Buenos Aires tried hard to copy Paris in some time period, but many buildings are higher than in Paris and that adds something a bit unique


----------



## NEWWORLD (Feb 21, 2006)

nice, very nice!!!


----------



## White Shadows (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks Aloy. Beautiful thread!!!


----------



## acuarium (Jul 4, 2008)

Stunning BsAs, its beauty is a matter for pride.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

Deanb said:


> so beautiful! at times, even prettier than Paris, altough the architecture isn't unique to Buenos Aires


I love BA, but Paris is more beautiful.

Sadly, many, many old buildings in BA were razed and replaced with crap in the 1950s, 60's and 70s. By contrast, the central core of Paris is largely well-preserved.


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

So nice, I always wonder how it is to live in the towers of Callao. Maravilloso! 
I especially like the Congress pics, because it brings back great memories. I lived for 2 months in El Molino, you can even see my room window on the pic.


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank for the comments!!!

Badly, the historics buildings in Buenos Aires in the 70's were razed.. hno:


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

Constitución Terminal Station..


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

More...





































:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those last photos are really nice


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

Buenísimas fotos! El arquitectura...de otra planeta. Sin duda la París del América Sur de hecho!


----------



## Cronnox (Dec 15, 2009)

:dance2:


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

Gracias por los comentarios, luego agrego más tomas...


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Great mixture of French, British and German old architecture! :applause:


----------



## Alvr23 (Jan 29, 2008)

That is exactly what happens in Madrid. All the people who know both cities say that they are similar but, BBAA, as an american city, has everything bigger.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Argentina should join the EU.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

^^ Yes Argentina, Chile and Urugauy and in 15 years Brazil.  I would prefer them a thousand times over Bulgaria, Romania and Turkey!


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

^^ Why? I don't really think we'd be much different to be honest...



Nice pics btw. 


PD: I was just seeing this thread by a costarican guy, and I think shows pretty well how you'd see some parts of the city if you were visiting.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

WrathChild said:


> ^^ Why? I don't really think we'd be much different to be honest...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that South America is much more of a dynamic big market for our products than Bulgaria or Romania! And they offer resources and I think an even better infra-structure than SE Europe!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Could you post more photos please? I think we need more photos of Buenos Aires...


----------



## GuybrushThreepwood (Sep 4, 2009)

With that in mind, the USA, Canada and Mexico should join the European(?) Union. After all they are closer geographically to you. Buenos Aires is a 100% american city and we are proud of it. Maybe our architecture is richer than that of other countries both in America and Europe. It´s the result of a mixture of styles blend into something that can be considered as Argentinian Art Nuveau or Argentinia Academicism among other styles; including the local colonial styles more visible in the suburbs of our cities, little towns, estancias and farm estates (quintas).


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

I think you are tking my posts a bit too serious!  I surely do not want any more countries in the EU. It should have stopped with Poland! However a good co-operation with Mercosur would be a good thing.


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Lovely buildings. Reminds me a lot of Madrid!


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for coment!!!


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Could you post more photos please? I think we need more photos of Buenos Aires...


ok, here are more pics


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

>>>>


----------



## Aloy Concept (Dec 26, 2006)

>>>>


----------

